# LOL Facebook



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2009)

The Aunt or Uncle one is the best, what a dumb ass.....


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 17, 2009)

maniclion said:


> The Aunt or Uncle one is the best, what a dumb ass.....


I agree!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 17, 2009)

Jenn wants to be an uncle  lmao.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2009)

Ben is still unsure if he is going to be a Father or Other Mother.....


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2009)

A friend on facebook posted this today.. 

"is SO excited to order my groceries online tonight!!! "

I feel sorry for her


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2009)

is doing some online grocery shopping.

15 minutes ago · Comment · Like / Unlike


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2009)

.. *Monkey* .. Likes Sara's new AVI


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2009)

I really dont understand the constant updates...


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 18, 2009)

Facebook is the new twitter.

Checkout this facebook video. 'Facebook in reality'






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Facebook is the new twitter.
> 
> Checkout this facebook video. 'Facebook in reality'
> 
> ...


It's really annoying now.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 18, 2009)

I thought the video was going to be a guy with a steady cam harness and a live feed to his facebook account and he's making his O face......  It's only a matter of time before people start doing this, walking around with webcams attached to their cellphones showing every boring detail of their life.....


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 18, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Facebook is the new twitter.
> 
> Checkout this facebook video. 'Facebook in reality'
> 
> ...



Twitter is the new facebook (facebook is about 3 years older) except it has less functionality and is full of old timers 

Twitter might be the weakest social networking site...its nothing but status updates.  I don't get it


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 18, 2009)

BTW, funny vid


----------



## suprfast (Sep 18, 2009)

Facebook sucks just like all other social crap sites.  I dont understand the constant need to update what the hell you are doing.

11:58 UPDATE taking a shit
11:59 UPDATE wiping my ass
12:01 UPDATE Cleaning crap from under my nails because toilet paper ripped.

I really dont care about little stuff about peoples daily lives(however i go and start a blog on here about getting my ass back into shape, so i could be a hypocrite).

kris


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2009)

Myspace is the ghetto version of Fscebook...loud, gaudy, graffiti vandalized  and full of hoes and pimps.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 18, 2009)

myspace is for teenagers.  It allows them to feel all grown up.  Facebook is more secure(no one can see my crap unless you are a friend).

Either way, i still need to get this crap from under my fingernail out.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 18, 2009)

suprfast said:


> myspace is for teenagers.  It allows them to feel all grown up.  Facebook is more secure(no one can see my crap unless you are a friend).
> 
> Either way, i still need to get this crap from under my fingernail out.



What did I tell you about snorting that shit 

Screw Myspace, Twitter, Facebook. It annoys me to tell when you hear celebrities talking about twitter. Taylor swift "After the kanye incident I have such wonderful fans they were all motivating me by tweeting at me." 

I realized twitter was bs after I found out McCain had one.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 18, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> I realized twitter was bs after I found out McCain had one.



"MY FRIENDS, I want to touch you with my TWIT"


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> Twitter is the new facebook (facebook is about 3 years older) except it has less functionality and is full of old timers
> 
> Twitter might be the weakest social networking site...*its nothing but status updates.  I don't get it*



Thank

You


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 20, 2009)

Gazhole is using Facebook!

Gazhole is about to log out of Facebook!

Gazhole just logged back in to tell you guys i am now logged out of Facebook!


----------



## lola1182 (Sep 23, 2009)

haha, one hilarious thread!! aunt or uncle.. LOL. people are idiots.


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2009)

lol lol...  I agree totally, no one wants to know what you're doing every second of the day... and who really cares.

All I like is FARMTOWN..


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2009)

katt said:


> lol lol...  I agree totally, no one wants to know what you're doing every second of the day... and who really cares.
> 
> All I like is FARMTOWN..



I better slow down on my "facebook" updates , since you can see my updates kat..

I still didnt get farmtown


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Facebook is the new twitter.
> 
> Checkout this facebook video. 'Facebook in reality'
> 
> ...




That dude was annoying..


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2009)

katt said:


> lol lol...  I agree totally, no one wants to know what you're doing every second of the day... and who really cares.
> 
> All I like is FARMTOWN..


mafia wars is good too.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 25, 2009)

ì???¸ì´ì??????ë????? ë???ì??ì??

lol not related to facebook


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2009)

sara said:


> I better slow down on my "facebook" updates , since you can see my updates kat..
> 
> I still didnt get farmtown



yes you did.... you just have to go there and confirm you are my neighbor..

go into facebook applications and click on farmtown.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2009)

Bill Gates announced today that he will be buying Youtube, Twitter and Facebook and will combine them into the biggest time-wasting website on the internet.  He will call it YouTwitFace.com


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2009)

well,,,, someone hacked into my Facebook page this morning and started im'ing everyone I know that I was stuck in London, got mugged, didn't have my passport and needed money to get home.... NOT FUNNY!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2009)

How much money have people sent you so far?


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> How much money have people sent you so far?



The bad thing is... a couple of people almost fell for it   

Another one said he'd already send 250,000 but if I paid him 50 bucks it should cover it...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 25, 2009)

'uncle or aunt' 

Here's another good one!








that 'shit stuff' is called your 'job' ....


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2009)

katt said:


> yes you did.... you just have to go there and confirm you are my neighbor..
> 
> go into facebook applications and click on farmtown.



We are friends on facebook! remember? I found you!


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2009)

katt said:


> well,,,, someone hacked into my Facebook page this morning and started im'ing everyone I know that I was stuck in London, got mugged, didn't have my passport and needed money to get home.... NOT FUNNY!



Not cool at all!


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2009)

sara said:


> We are friends on facebook! remember? I found you!



Yeah, I know, but you have to go to the farmtown application to play.  I can't get into my page right now cuz it's disabled..   dang hackers


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2009)

katt said:


> Yeah, I know, but you have to go to the farmtown application to play.  I can't get into my page right now cuz it's disabled..   dang hackers



make another


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2009)

sara said:


> make another



I guess I could use another email address??


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2009)

katt said:


> I guess I could use another email address??



Yea


----------

